# Apostas Temperatura e precipitação (FDS 20/21 Agosto)



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 15:06)

Vamos fazer um novo concurso de apostas tal como se fez no final de Junho e Julho, para o evento do próximo fim de semana (ver tópico de previsões).

Para quem não sabe do que se trata, deixo aqui os links para os anteriores concursos:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/apostas-temperatura-maxima-fds-25-26-junho-5808.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/apostas-temperatura-maxima-fds-30-31-julho-5876.html


Os pormenores ainda não estão inteiramente decididos, desta vez vamos adicionar uns bonus com intervalos de precipitação, o regulamento será publicado quinta-feira ao início da manhã, e as apostas podem começar a ser feitas a partir do meio dia de 5ªfeira. 

Como o evento é complicado e o início do concurso está um pouco atrasado, as penalizações começam apenas a partir das 21h30 de 5ªfeira.


Como da última vez, serão os primeiros classificados do anterior concurso a escolher as *10 estações meteorológicas + 2 suplentes* a concurso.


*Num total de 12 estações, pelo menos 2 delas terão que ser amadoras* (podem ser mais), mas desde que possuam RS (radiation-shield) e estejam operacionais na web (favor verificar) em site próprio e nesse site indiquem extremos temperatura exactos e acumulado de precipitação (o que não acontece no WU por exemplo).


Pede-se assim a estes membros que até às 08h00 de amanhã, quinta-feira, indiquem uma estação do IM ou amadora. Podem ser repetidas de anteriores concursos.

*Nota importante:* Devido à intermitência dos dados das estações do IM, escolham uma estação do IM que hoje esteja online e que no "Gráficos de observação- Variação Diária" tenham dados estáveis nos 3 ou 4 dias mais recentes.


Se alguns destes 12 membros não indicarem até às 08h00 de amanhã, há 8 suplentes ao qual se pede para preencherem as vagas das 08h00 até às 12h00 de amanhã.

As submissões de estações começam agora por ordem de chegada independentemente da classificação.

*Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras:* (até 08h00 5ªf)
Jorge_scp
Vince
rozzo
Manchester
João Soares
David sf
PedroAfonso
Gerofil
AnDré
MSantos
ac_cernax
Heat



*Suplentes* (08h00-12h00 5ªf)
Duarte Sousa
Geiras
Lousano
Veterano
Aurélio
Stormy
Dan
Z13


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2011 às 15:16)

Eu ao contrário do normal que o pessoal escolhe, voto numa mais "banal", e supostamente mais previsível, para testar isso mesmo.

*Lisboa - Gago Coutinho*

------

Em relação às classificações, pessoalmente acho as da precipitação numa situação destas pura lotaria, pouco mais que sorte.. Daí achar que deviam ser totalmente separadas da temperatura.

É pena não ser 6ª e Sábado, seria bastante mais interessante, tanto na temperatura como precipitação, mas de facto já é um pouco em cima..


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 15:20)

Ainda não está inteiramente decidido a precipitação, mas precisamente devido à lotaria não se vai calcular totais que isso daria lugar a grandes desastres e seria pura sorte, em princípio será uns intervalos bastante simples, que dão direito a um pequeno bónus na estação onde se acerte sem comprometer em demasia o rendimento que se obtenha com o resto. Até à meia noite decidimos como fazer, mas estão abertas as sugestões.


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2011 às 15:33)

Acho que seria mais fácil para todos indicar as 5 estações mais chuvosas e o total que essas 5 estações poderão recolher. Em precipitação ainda é mais difícil que a temperatura.


----------



## Geiras (17 Ago 2011 às 15:39)

Agreste disse:


> Em precipitação ainda é mais difícil que a temperatura.



O que torna a coisa mais engraçada 

___

Isso das EM amadoras... qualquer um pode ir urinar no pluviometro só para ganhar


----------



## David sf (17 Ago 2011 às 15:43)

*Alvega*


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 15:58)

Geiras disse:


> Isso das EM amadoras... qualquer um pode ir urinar no pluviometro só para ganhar



De todos os que conheço que mantém um site, que investiram numa estação e RS e a mantém online com dedicação, nenhum deles faria isso, são pessoas sérias que levam as suas estações e os dados também muito a sério. 





Agreste disse:


> Acho que seria mais fácil para todos indicar as 5 estações mais chuvosas e o total que essas 5 estações poderão recolher. Em precipitação ainda é mais difícil que a temperatura.


 

Isso complicaria a minha vida em termos de aplicação e cálculos, é preferível manter o mesmo figurino de 10 estações ao qual apenas acrescento um parâmetro adicional. Noutra época do ano mais dada a chuva, podem estudar-se outros figurinos.


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2011 às 16:00)

*Sagres*


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Ago 2011 às 18:39)

MSantos disse:


> *Sagres*



Pensei em escolher essa...

Assim sendo, escolho a estação de *Fóia*. Apesar de ser relativamente perto de Sagres, tem características completamente diferentes desta, por ser o topo de uma montanha. 

Prevejo muito mais dificuldades neste concurso, mesmo nas temperaturas, pois a situação meteorológica não é assim tão vulgar nesta altura do ano... mas vai ser uma experiência engraçada!


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Ago 2011 às 20:19)

Por ter estado ao pé dela na passada sexta feira merece ser a minha escolha... 

*Cabo Carvoeiro*


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 21:17)

O André está ausente e não pode vir ao fórum, escolheu *Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo*
Eu escolho a primeira amadora, *Meteomelgaco.com*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2011 às 23:10)

*Porto (Aeroporto)*

Maior distribuição geográfica pelo continente; vamos ver a influência desta estação nos resultados.


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2011 às 23:22)

*Cabeceiras de Basto*


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2011 às 23:43)

O Pedro Afonso não pode vir ao fórum por problemas de Net, e informou-me que a escolha dele era *Pampilhosa da Serra*.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2011 às 08:16)

Qualquer um dos membros suplentes já pode sugerir as duas estações em falta, pelo menos uma delas tem que ser amadora.

Suplentes (08h00-12h00 5ªf)
Duarte Sousa
Geiras
Lousano
Veterano
Aurélio
Stormy
Dan
Z13


----------



## Veterano (18 Ago 2011 às 09:09)

Meteoelvas.com


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2011 às 09:33)

Gostava de colocar uma EM amadora, mas para ter uma boa distribuição geográfica não encontrei, por isso escolho *Viana do Alentejo*.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2011 às 09:40)

*Regulamento*

Concurso para a temperatura máxima e precipitação do próximo fim de semana, Sábado 20 Agosto e Domingo 21 Agosto de 2011.

*O concurso consiste em:*

*1)* Aposta de previsão da *temperatura máxima* em 12 estações seleccionadas, para ambos os dias indicados, Sábado e Domingo

*2)* Aposta de previsão dum *intervalo de precipitação acumulada* nessas 12 estações em cada um desses dias.

A)   0 mm
B) >0 <= 5 mm
C) >5 <= 10 mm
D) >10 mm


*Estações seleccionadas:*








Melgaço (MeteoMelgaco.com)
Cabeceiras de Basto (IM)
Porto - Aeroporto (IM)
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (IM)
Pampilhosa da Serra (IM)
Alvega (IM)
Cabo Carvoeiro (IM)
Elvas (MeteoElvas.com)
Lisboa - Gago Coutinho (IM)
Viana do Alentejo (IM)
Foia (IM)
Sagres (IM)



*Regras*

* Vencerá quem tiver no conjunto dos dois dias a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado para as temperaturas máximas verificadas em ambos os dias para as 12 estações que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* Quem acertar no intervalo da precipitação acumulada receberá um bónus de 10% sobre o erro referido no ponto anterior, bónus apenas aplicado na diferença/erro das temperaturas dessa estação e desse dia. Quem não acertar não recebe qualquer penalização.

* A submissão de apostas começa a partir das 12h00 de Quinta-feira ou a partir do momento em que as 12 estações estejam selecionadas,  havendo uma *penalização gradual a partir das 21:30h *de 5ªfeira para quem for submetendo mais tarde, para penalizar quem espera por previsões/ modelos/ observações mais recentes.

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)

As horas indicadas são as de Portugal continental, horário de verão (utc+1), e o esquema horário e respectivas penalizações foi concebido de acordo com a disponibilização de novos produtos úteis para previsão:







* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se por sorte todas as 12 estações fornecerem dados para apuramento, entrarão nos cálculos todas as estações com dados apesar de duas terem entrado como suplentes.

* O intervalo de precipitação deve ser indicado com uma das letras A/B/C/D

* Se alguma estação num ou ambos os dias não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso esse dia ou dias dessa estação.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão devem pedir-me a alteração a mim por MP imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Melgaço: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Porto: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Alvega: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Elvas: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Lisboa: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Foia: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w
Sagres: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom yy,yºC Sáb z Dom w

*Nota: 
**xx,x*ºC e *yy,y*ºC são a temperatura máxima com uma casa décimal
*z* e *w* é para indicarem a letra A,B,C ou D correspondente ao intervalo da precipitação




Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2011 às 09:53)

Como já estão as 12 estações seleccionadas, quem desejar pode submeter apostas desde já. As penalizações começam apenas a partir das 21:30 de hoje conforme a tabela horária que vem no regulamento.


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2011 às 13:32)

rozzo disse:


> Eu ao contrário do normal que o pessoal escolhe, voto numa mais "banal", e supostamente mais previsível, para testar isso mesmo.
> 
> *Lisboa - Gago Coutinho*



Bolas, eu a apontar para uma "bem comportada" e está-me a parecer das piores, um autêntico quebra-cabeças Sábado para Lisboa, decidir se colocar muito calor, ou se confiar que vai estar fresco e de chuva.


Para exemplificar basta ver que a previsão humana do IM de máxima é 24º apenas, ao mesmo tempo que os mapas do ECMWF e previsões automáticas para localidades junto a Lisboa estão nos 35º ou acima...


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2011 às 13:42)

*João Soares*
Melgaço: Sáb 29,6ºC Dom 27,7ºC Sáb B Dom C 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 31,7ºC Dom 27,2ºC Sáb B Dom D
Porto: Sáb 28,2ºC Dom 25,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 28,9ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 25,3ºC Sáb C Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 29,2ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 21,1ºC Dom 19,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 31,1ºC Sáb A Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 27,2ºC Dom 25,1ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 29,9ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 24,3ºC Dom 22,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 22,3ºC Dom 21,7ºC Sáb B Dom B


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2011 às 13:45)

Isto tá tão incerto que parto mais uma vez à aventura... AGORA! 

*vitamos*
Melgaço: Sáb 33,3ºC Dom 25,8ºC Sáb C Dom A
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 25,3ºC Sáb C Dom B
Porto: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 24,7ºC Sáb D Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 36,4ºC Dom 27,0ºC Sáb D Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 24,6ºC Sáb D Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 28,9ºC Sáb D Dom C
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 27,0ºC Dom 22,5ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 29,9ºC Sáb D Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 31,9ºC Dom 27,7ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 38,9ºC Dom 31,9ºC Sáb C Dom B
Foia: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb D Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 29,0ºC Dom 24,5ºC Sáb C Dom B


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2011 às 13:50)

*Gilmet*
Melgaço: Sáb 31,2ºC Dom 27,4ºC Sáb B Dom D
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,4ºC Dom 26,3ºC Sáb B Dom D
Porto: Sáb 28,1ºC Dom 25,3ºC Sáb B Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,9ºC Dom 28,7ºC Sáb B Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 25,9ºC Sáb C Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 23,2ºC Dom 21,9ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 37,1ºC Dom 31,8ºC Sáb A Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 26,4ºC Dom 24,5ºC Sáb D Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,3ºC Dom 30,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Fóia: Sáb 23,4ºC Dom 21,6ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 22,4ºC Dom 21,2ºC Sáb B Dom B


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2011 às 14:15)

rozzo disse:


> Bolas, eu a apontar para uma "bem comportada" e está-me a parecer das piores, um autêntico quebra-cabeças Sábado para Lisboa, decidir se colocar muito calor, ou se confiar que vai estar fresco e de chuva.
> 
> 
> Para exemplificar basta ver que a previsão humana do IM de máxima é 24º apenas, ao mesmo tempo que os mapas do ECMWF e previsões automáticas para localidades junto a Lisboa estão nos 35º ou acima...



Pois, isto não vai ser nada fácil 

Estou a elaborar a minha aposta lá para o final da tarde ou principio da noite coloco-a aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2011 às 14:18)

*AndréFrade*
Melgaço: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb B Dom C 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 28,2ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 28,2ºC Dom 25,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 28,9ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 26,3ºC Sáb C Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 28,2ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 20,1ºC Dom 20,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 32,1ºC Sáb A Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 28,2ºC Dom 27,1ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,2ºC Dom 30,9ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 26,3ºC Dom 23,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 24,3ºC Dom 22,7ºC Sáb C Dom B


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2011 às 14:32)

*Agreste*
Melgaço: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 28,5ºC Sáb A Dom C
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Porto: Sáb 27,0ºC Dom 22,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 22,0ºC Dom 18,0ºC Sáb A Dom A
Elvas: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC Sáb B Dom D
Lisboa: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 23,0ºC Dom 19,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 21,0ºC Dom 21,0ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 14:34)

*Geiras*
Melgaço: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 28,5ºC Sáb B Dom C 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 28,0ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb C Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 28,5ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 25,0ºC Sáb C Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 21,0ºC Dom 19,3ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 30,7ºC Sáb A Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 25,5ºC Dom 25,0ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 24,0ºC Dom 22,5ºC Sáb C Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 21,5ºC Dom 21,2ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## tomalino (18 Ago 2011 às 15:37)

*tomalino*
Melgaço: Sáb 32,9ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 26,4ºC Sáb B Dom D
Porto: Sáb 32,3ºC Dom 25,7ºC Sáb A Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,9ºC Dom 27,5ºC Sáb C Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 26,5ºC Sáb D Dom C
Alvega: Sáb 37,7ºC Dom 28,8ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 27,9ºC Dom 22,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Elvas: Sáb 36,8ºC Dom 30,6ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 25,6ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 29,1ºC Sáb C Dom B
Foia: Sáb 26,2ºC Dom 20,6ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 25,1ºC Dom 23,1ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Ago 2011 às 15:41)

*Aristocrata*
Melgaço: Sáb 34,4ºC Dom 28,9ºC Sáb B Dom A 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb C Dom A
Porto: Sáb 33,8ºC Dom 26,5ºC Sáb D Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,9ºC Dom 30,8ºC Sáb A Dom A
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 30,2ºC Sáb A Dom A
Alvega: Sáb 37,9ºC Dom 32,1ºC Sáb A Dom D
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 23,1ºC Dom 20,3ºC Sáb C Dom A
Elvas: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 33,5ºC Sáb A Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 32,8ºC Dom 27,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 31,9ºC Sáb C Dom B
Foia: Sáb 25,4ºC Dom 23,2ºC Sáb C Dom C
Sagres: Sáb 23,4ºC Dom 23,9ºC Sáb C Dom A


----------



## meteo (18 Ago 2011 às 17:05)

*meteo*
Melgaço: Sáb 35,9ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb A Dom D 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 33,8ºC Dom 26,9ºC Sáb B Dom D
Porto: Sáb 31,5ºC Dom 25,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 30,7ºC Sáb A Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 37,6ºC Dom 28,9ºC Sáb B Dom C
Alvega: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 33,9ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 26,9ºC Dom 23,0ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 31,4ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 25,5ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,9ºC Dom 31,9ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 27,0ºC Dom 23,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 28,2ºC Dom 24,0ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## F_R (18 Ago 2011 às 17:52)

*F_R*
Melgaço: Sáb 33,7ºC Dom 27,8ºC Sáb C Dom D
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 33,8ºC Dom 28,4ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 31,5ºC Dom 25,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 35,6ºC Dom 31,1ºC Sáb A Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 29,8ºC Sáb B Dom C
Alvega: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 34,8ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 24,9ºC Dom 23,1ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 31,4ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 31,1ºC Dom 26,5ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 30,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 28,8ºC Dom 24,4ºC Sáb C Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 29,4ºC Dom 22,8ºC Sáb C Dom A


----------



## fsl (18 Ago 2011 às 18:11)

*FSL*
Melgaço: Sáb 31,7ºC Dom 28,8ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,8ºC Dom 28,4ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 28,5ºC Dom 25,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 31,1ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 31,6ºC Dom 29,8ºC Sáb B Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 33,8ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 22,9ºC Dom 21,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 31,4ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 30,1ºC Dom 26,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 30,4ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 29,8ºC Dom 26,4ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 26,4ºC Dom 22,8ºC Sáb C Dom A
__________________


----------



## Brigantia (18 Ago 2011 às 18:20)

*Brigantia*
Melgaço: Sáb 30,9ºC Dom 28,1ºC Sáb B Dom D 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,9ºC Dom 28,7ºC Sáb B Dom D
Porto: Sáb 27,9ºC Dom 25,1ºC Sáb B Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 32,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 33,0ºC Sáb B Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 32,9ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 23,9 ºC Dom 21,3ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 38,4ºC Dom 32,9ºC Sáb B Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 28,7ºC Dom 23,2ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 27,9ºC Dom 23,9ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 26,9ºC Dom 22,9ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 23,3ºC Dom 20,1ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2011 às 18:49)

*stormy*
Melgaço: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Porto: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb A Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 31,5ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 28,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 25,5ºC Dom 21,0ºC Sáb A Dom A
Elvas: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 32,0ºC Sáb A Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 30,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2011 às 18:52)

*Lousano*
Melgaço: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 25,2ºC Sáb A Dom D 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 27,7ºC Sáb A Dom D
Porto: Sáb 30,1ºC Dom 23,3ºC Sáb A Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 36,8ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb B Dom D
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 24,2ºC Sáb B Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 37,3ºC Dom 29,9ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 28,1ºC Dom 22,2ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 36,6ºC Dom 29,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 32,8ºC Dom 26,2ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 37,3ºC Dom 31,9ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 26,7ºC Dom 21,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 26,2ºC Dom 22,3ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2011 às 18:58)

*miguel*
Melgaço: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 30,2ºC Sáb A Dom C 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 30,6ºC Dom 27,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Porto: Sáb 29,5ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb B Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 32,1ºC Dom 26,4ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 29,5ºC Dom 25,6ºC Sáb A Dom C
Alvega: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 31,3ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 27,8ºC Dom 24,4ºC Sáb C Dom A
Elvas: Sáb 37,8ºC Dom 32,1ºC Sáb A Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 34,3ºC Dom 28,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 31,2ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 32,4ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 27,4ºC Dom 25,4ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## |Ciclone| (18 Ago 2011 às 19:01)

*|Ciclone|*
Melgaço: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 27,0ºC Sáb B Dom C 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 29,0ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 27,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Alvega: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 22,0ºC Dom 21,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 24,0ºC Dom 22,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 26,0ºC Dom 22,0ºC Sáb B Dom B


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2011 às 19:23)

*Algarvio1980*
Melgaço: Sáb 29,7ºC Dom 23,4ºC Sáb B Dom C 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,2ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 31,7ºC Dom 25,7ºC Sáb A Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 30,4ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 28,7ºC Sáb B Dom C
Alvega: Sáb 36,4ºC Dom 31,2ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 26,0ºC Dom 21,6ºC Sáb A Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 31,3ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 34,7ºC Dom 31,2ºC Sáb B Dom C
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,8ºC Dom 32,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 24,0ºC Dom 21,6ºC Sáb D Dom C
Sagres: Sáb 28,7ºC Dom 26,5ºC Sáb D Dom B

A ver se é desta que ganho isto.


----------



## Veterano (18 Ago 2011 às 19:28)

*VETERANO*
Melgaço: Sáb 35,6ºC Dom 30,7ºC Sáb A Dom C 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 30,2ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 27,5ºC Sáb B Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 37,2ºC Dom 29,9ºC Sáb A Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 37,1ºC Dom 28,3ºC Sáb B Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 32,2ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 28,1ºC Dom 22,7ºC Sáb B Dom C
Elvas: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 33,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 28,3ºC Sáb C Dom C
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 30,2ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 30,3ºC Dom 26,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 25,3ºC Dom 22,7ºC Sáb B Dom C


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Ago 2011 às 19:57)

*ac_cernax*
Melgaço: Sáb 30.3ºC Dom 27,9ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 28,3ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 28,6ºC Dom 25,9ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,7ºC Dom 30,9ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 30,3ºC Sáb B Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 35,7ºC Dom 32,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 24,3ºC Dom 21,6ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 33,1ºC Sáb A Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 33,3ºC Dom 28,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 31,3ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 30,8ºC Dom 27,7ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 25,6ºC Dom 23,9ºC Sáb B Dom B


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Ago 2011 às 20:00)

*Jorge_scp*
Melgaço: Sáb 32,1ºC Dom 27,6ºC Sáb B Dom D 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 28,1ºC Sáb B Dom D
Porto: Sáb 29,6ºC Dom 24,7ºC Sáb B Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 34,9ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb B Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 35,9ºC Dom 30,3ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 26,4ºC Dom 22,9ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 31,8ºC Sáb B Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 33,9ºC Dom 25,6ºC Sáb C Dom A
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 30,1ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 28,4ºC Dom 23,1ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 29,9ºC Dom 23,9ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2011 às 20:18)

Então ?
Ouvi dizer que hoje se viam nuvens de fumo sobre o país que se confundiam com nuvens altas tal a quantidade de gente a partir a cabeça a fazer previsões.
Os tipos que se lembram de fazer estas apostas para um evento destes só podem é ser malucos 

Bem, vou perder as próximas 2 horas também a queimar neurónios.
Esquecemo-nos foi de definir um bónus para quem acertasse o número de estações que estarão off com a trovoada ou outra coisa


----------



## N_Fig (18 Ago 2011 às 20:19)

*N_Fig*
Melgaço: Sáb 35,2ºC Dom 27,5ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb A Dom C
Porto: Sáb 32,7ºC Dom 26,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 30,8ºC Sáb A Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 29,6ºC Sáb A Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 31,9ºC Sáb D Dom D
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 22,9ºC Dom 25,0ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 32,4ºC Dom 28,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,9ºC Dom 32,9ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 28,0ºC Dom 22,7ºC Sáb C Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 27,2ºC Dom 24,0ºC Sáb A Dom B


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2011 às 20:27)

Vince disse:


> Então ?
> Ouvi dizer que hoje se viam nuvens de fumo sobre o país que se confundiam com nuvens altas tal a quantidade de gente a partir a cabeça a fazer previsões.
> Os tipos que se lembram de fazer estas apostas para um evento destes só podem é ser malucos
> 
> ...



Vince, fala baixinho que as EMA's podem ouvir e no fim de semana ainda vão de férias.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Ago 2011 às 21:12)

Vince disse:


> Então ?
> Ouvi dizer que hoje se viam nuvens de fumo sobre o país que se confundiam com nuvens altas tal a quantidade de gente a partir a cabeça a fazer previsões.
> Os tipos que se lembram de fazer estas apostas para um evento destes só podem é ser malucos
> 
> ...



Por causa disto, não vi a primeira parte do jogo do Sporting. Só tenho de vos agradecer, assim só tive 45 minutos de total perda de tempo, obrigado! 

Mesmo assim, desta vez estive bem mais "à pressa", perdi cerca de uma hora. E este evento é bem mais complicado que a situação do concurso anterior, tive bastantes dificuldades em definir uma aposta. E a precipitação é quase uma lotaria, basta uma célula passar 500 m ao lado da estação para o resultado passar de D para A ou vice-versa... mas estou curioso para ver os resultados desta "cut off" de Agosto, prevejo que será interessante!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2011 às 21:28)

*Duarte Sousa*
Melgaço: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 33,7ºC Dom 29,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Porto: Sáb 32,7ºC Dom 28,6ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 33,4ºC Dom 28,2ºC Sáb B Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 32,6ºC Dom 26,9ºC Sáb B Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 37,3ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 28,6ºC Dom 21,8ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 29,6ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 22,6ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 26,9ºC Dom 23,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 28,9ºC Dom 23,4ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 29,0ºC Dom 22,8ºC Sáb B Dom B


----------



## vinc7e (18 Ago 2011 às 21:30)

*vinc7e*
Melgaço: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 28,5ºC Sáb A Dom B
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Porto: Sáb 25,5ºC Dom 25,5ºC Sáb A Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 30,5ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 27,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb A Dom A
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 23,5ºC Dom 20,0ºC Sáb A Dom A
Elvas: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 30,5ºC Sáb A Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 28,5ºC Sáb A Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 22,0ºC Dom 22,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 21,0ºC Dom 21,0ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2011 às 21:31)

Entrámos agora no período de penalizações


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2011 às 21:42)

*rozzo*
Melgaço: Sáb 32,9ºC Dom 26,3ºC Sáb B Dom D 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 30,3ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb B Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 28,5ºC Sáb B Dom D
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 33,7ºC Dom 29,1ºC Sáb B Dom C
Alvega: Sáb 36,7ºC Dom 31,8ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 27,9ºC Dom 22,1ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 38,3ºC Dom 34,2ºC Sáb B Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 27,2ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 33,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Fóia: Sáb 27,4ºC Dom 23,3ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 26,6ºC Dom 23,2ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 21:44)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Por causa disto, não vi a primeira parte do jogo do Sporting. Só tenho de vos agradecer, assim só tive 45 minutos de total perda de tempo, obrigado!



 Pior estou eu que perdi 90 minutos da minha vida...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Geiras disse:


> Pior estou eu que perdi 90 minutos da minha vida...



E não falar em desgraças não?


----------



## David sf (18 Ago 2011 às 22:00)

*David sf*
Melgaço: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 29,5ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 27,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 31,5ºC Sáb B Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 20,5ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Lisboa: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 24,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 40,5ºC Dom 32,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Foia: Sáb 28,0ºC Dom 23,0ºC Sáb C Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 22,0ºC Sáb C Dom A


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Ago 2011 às 22:02)

*Pedro Afonso*
Melgaço: Sáb 28,1ºC Dom 25,1ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 29,6ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Porto: Sáb 25,6ºC Dom 23,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,2ºC Dom 29,8ºC Sáb B Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 30.0ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 22,1ºC Dom 20,7ºC Sáb C Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 32,1ºC Sáb D Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 28,2ºC Dom 25,6ºC Sáb D Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 30,1ºC Sáb C Dom B
Foia: Sáb 25,3ºC Dom 21,0ºC Sáb C Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 23,2ºC Dom 21,1ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Ago 2011 às 22:11)

Geiras disse:


> Pior estou eu que perdi 90 minutos da minha vida...



Se somar tudo desde o ano passado, o Sporting já me fica a dever uns bons dias de vida! Estou a ver que este ano vai pelo mesmo caminho... bem, não se fala mais em desgraças... estou a precisar de ver umas trovoadas este fim de semana e já agora que atinjam o Djaló e o Postiga!


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2011 às 22:18)

*MSANTOS*
Melgaço: Sáb 31,5ºC Dom 26,5ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 32,9ºC Dom 26,7 ºC Sáb B Dom C
Porto: Sáb 29,4ºC Dom 25,6ºC Sáb B Dom C
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 28,8ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 28,7ºC Sáb A Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 36,6ºC Dom 30,5ºC Sáb A Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 26,0ºC Dom 24,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 32,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb C Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 38,1ºC Dom 32,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Foia: Sáb 27,5ºC Dom 23,4ºC Sáb B Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 26,5ºC Dom 24,4ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2011 às 22:27)

*Gerofil*
Melgaço: Sáb 30,8ºC Dom 29,4ºC Sáb A Dom B
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 33,3ºC Dom 30,8ºC Sáb A Dom B
Porto: Sáb 26,1ºC Dom 21,1ºC Sáb A Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 33,6ºC Dom 26,5ºC Sáb B Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 30,8ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb B Dom C
Alvega: Sáb 36,4ºC Dom 29,9ºC Sáb B Dom C
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 22,0ºC Dom 19,8ºC Sáb A Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 37,7ºC Dom 27,8ºC Sáb B Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 26,8ºC Sáb A Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,8ºC Dom 27,3ºC Sáb B Dom C
Foia: Sáb 27,0ºC Dom 23,9ºC Sáb A Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 21,1ºC Dom 22,0ºC Sáb A Dom B


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2011 às 23:28)

*Dan*
Melgaço: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 27,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Porto: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 25,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 25,0ºC Dom 20,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Elvas: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Lisboa: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Fóia: Sáb 28,0ºC Dom 25,0ºC Sáb A Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 29,0ºC Dom 24,0ºC Sáb A Dom B


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2011 às 23:45)

*Vince*
Melgaço: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 29,0ºC Sáb A Dom C 
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Porto: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 26,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC Sáb B Dom C
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC Sáb C Dom B
Alvega: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC Sáb C Dom B
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 27,0ºC Dom 23,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Elvas: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC Sáb A Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 28,0ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 34,0ºC Sáb B Dom A
Foia: Sáb 28,0ºC Dom 24,0ºC Sáb C Dom A
Sagres: Sáb 27,0ºC Dom 22,0ºC Sáb B Dom A


----------



## manchester (19 Ago 2011 às 01:47)

*Manchester*
Melgaço: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 34,7ºC Sáb C Dom D
Cabeceiras de Basto: Sáb 37,8ºC Dom 35,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Porto: Sáb 31,6ºC Dom 27,1ºC Sáb B Dom A
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: Sáb 36,3ºC Dom 30,6ºC Sáb A Dom B
Pampilhosa da Serra: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 30,8ºC Sáb A Dom D
Alvega: Sáb 38,1ºC Dom 32,4ºC Sáb B Dom A
Cabo Carvoeiro: Sáb 24,1ºC Dom 22,5ºC Sáb B Dom A
Elvas: Sáb 39,9ºC Dom 34,1ºC Sáb A Dom A
Lisboa: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 27,1ºC Sáb B Dom B
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 32,9ºC Sáb A Dom A
Foia: Sáb 27,7ºC Dom 23,7ºC Sáb B Dom B
Sagres: Sáb 27,4ºC Dom 21,7ºC Sáb B Dom A 


Antes demais quero pedir desculpa a todos, mas por motivos de força maior tenho andado ausente do forum. Quando dei conta desta nova ronda de apostas, já tinha terminado o prazo para os primeiros classificados da anterior aposta  escolherem 1 estação. Ora, posso dizer que o nome que ia indicar foi seleccionado, por isso 

Venha de lá esse fim de semana


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2011 às 02:22)

Acho que devíamos incluir as regiões autónomas nestas sondagens, tornaria este jogo mais difícil, fica a ideia para a próxima vez.

Podíamos ter para além das duas estações amadoras, pelo menos uma estação em cada Arquipélago a entrar no jogo na próxima vez, talvez assim pudéssemos ter os membros Insulares com vontade de participar

É um pouco discriminatório não incluir as regiões autónomas, afinal também fazem parte de Portugal


----------



## Lousano (19 Ago 2011 às 02:30)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que devíamos incluir as regiões autónomas nestas sondagens, tornaria este jogo mais difícil, fica a ideia para a próxima vez.
> 
> Podíamos ter para além das duas estações amadoras, pelo menos uma estação em cada Arquipélago a entrar no jogo na próxima vez, talvez assim pudéssemos ter os membros Insulares com vontade de participar
> 
> É um pouco discriminatório não incluir as regiões autónomas, afinal também fazem parte de Portugal



Sou de acordo, mas penso que deviam ser apostas exclusivas para as estações das ilhas, em momentos que se justifiquem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2011 às 09:11)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que devíamos incluir as regiões autónomas nestas sondagens, tornaria este jogo mais difícil, fica a ideia para a próxima vez.
> 
> Podíamos ter para além das duas estações amadoras, pelo menos uma estação em cada Arquipélago a entrar no jogo na próxima vez, talvez assim pudéssemos ter os membros Insulares com vontade de participar
> 
> É um pouco discriminatório não incluir as regiões autónomas, afinal também fazem parte de Portugal



Eu antes de escolher Viana do Alentejo ainda vi alguns meteogramas para essas regiões, mas como este concurso deve-se ao facto de haver grandes possibilidades de instabilidade no continente, os insulares não tinham previsões assim muito adequadas para o evento. (Na minha opinião)


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2011 às 10:29)

Vendo aqui algumas previsões de alguns membros. Acho que amanhã vai haver choradeira.  Vou deixar só 3 dicas para cada uma estação algarvia.

1ª dica - Sagres com vento leste andará perto dos 30ºC amanhã;
2ª dica - Fóia anda com temperaturas elevadas.
3ª dica - Já há 2 dias que Sagres e Fóia tem temperaturas mais elevadas que Faro.

Amanhã veremos, mas existe aqui pessoal que está menosprezar o vento de leste em Sagres.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2011 às 10:39)

Atenção que ainda não terminou o período de apostas ...


----------



## David sf (19 Ago 2011 às 12:40)

Pampilhosa da Serra está "off".

Sagres às 11 h de hoje já ia perto dos 30ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2011 às 12:47)

Na minha opinião acho que este *Tópico* não é de seguimento ... 

Deixem terminar o período de votação para depois, então sim, fazerem observações. Há pessoal que já votou e pode, sem querer, editar a sua votação; ora isso não é permitido, levando à exclusão dos concorrentes.

Por isso mesmo deixem terminar o período de votação.


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

Às 00:00:01, 31,4ºC em Elvas.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2011 às 00:14)

Para verificação:


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2011 às 00:14)

Estatísticas das apostas


*Temperatura*








*Precipitação*


----------



## meteo (20 Ago 2011 às 00:41)

Obrigado pelo quadro e trabalhão nestas apostas Vince.

Pensei pouco,mas ainda pensei alguma coisa para cada aposta.A máxima de 31,4 para Elvas no Sábado é que pronto,belo disparate fui fazer.Curioso,neste momento em Elvas estão 31,4 
Sagres e Cabo Carvoeiro acho que pode surpreender,porque lestada aquece  bem zonas litorais quando pensamos sempre que no litoral está sempre mais fresco...


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 00:59)

Às 00:00, algumas temperaturas notáveis:

Sagres 26,7ºC (já acima da média das apostas)
Elvas 31,5ºC (às 01:00, subiu em relação à meia noite)
Pampilhosa da Serra 30,2ºC


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2011 às 08:00)

Precipitação até agora apenas a estação Lisboa-Gago Coutinho registou alguma coisa.


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 09:13)

Às 8:00, Cabo Carvoeiro 25,2ºC.

Pelos gráficos, à 1:00 Sagres estava acima dos 28ºC.

Também por via dos gráficos, a Foia tinha mais de 28ºC às 3 da manhã.

Todas estas estações já têm uma máxima superior à média das apostas. Não me espantaria que Sagres e Foia não ultrapassassem estes valores ao longo do dia.

Lisboa tinha mais de 30ºC à 1:00. 



> Precipitação até agora apenas a estação Lisboa-Gago Coutinho registou alguma coisa.



Olhando para a previsão do ALADIN é provável que fique assim. Eventualmente Sagres e a Foia possam acumular alguma coisa, mas pouca quantidade.


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 09:34)

Depois de estrangulado o pequeno centro de baixas pressões começou lentamente a aproximar-se de nós. Vamos ver se as trovoadas se aguentam...


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2011 às 10:52)

Pampilhosa da Serra registou os primeiros 0,3mm às 08UTC.


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 11:02)

10:00

Porto (Aeroporto) 26,3ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro 27,3ºC - o vento já sopra de NW, pelo que deve começar agora a descer, mas já é uma máxima muito elevada (a rondar os 28ºC)

Sem registo de precipitação, só na Zebreira (zona raiana da Beira Baixa) é que há 1,7 mm , de resto tudo a zeros na última hora.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Ago 2011 às 12:19)

Na Fóia também já foi registada precipitação, embora pouca. 

Em sagres é que continua a zero. Deve estar com uma situação parecida à de Aljezur (onde me encontro), em que vai chovendo fraco, com pingos grossos ocasionais que nem dá para acumular precipitação...


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

O acompanhamento das temperaturas de hoje é uma grande complicação. É um sobe e desce constante. As máximas horárias até agora:

Melgaço 34,2ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto 31,1ºC
Porto 32,8ºC
Fig. Castelo Rodrigo 33,1ºC
Pampilhosa da Serra 30,5ºC
Alvega 34,9ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro 27,3ºC
Elvas 35,6ºC
Lisboa 29,1ºC
Viana do Alentejo 34,3ºC
Fóia +/- 28ºC
Sagres 29,5ºC

As estações do norte estão-se a comportar normalmente, começam agora a subir as do interior, as do litoral devem ter já atingido a máxima. Já as do sul andam a flutuar bastante, Alvega e Viana do Alentejo baixaram 5ºC na última hora, Sagres que já havia descido para os 20 e poucos, aproxima-se de novo dos 30ºC.


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 18:11)

David sf disse:


> O acompanhamento das temperaturas de hoje é uma grande complicação. É um sobe e desce constante. As máximas horárias até agora:
> 
> Melgaço 34,2ºC
> Cabeceiras de Basto 31,1ºC
> ...



Mais recente:

Melgaço 34,2ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto 33,1ºC
Porto 32,8ºC (em subida, Serra do Pilar com 36ºC)
Fig. Castelo Rodrigo 35,9ºC
Pampilhosa da Serra 30,5ºC
Alvega 35,2ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro 28,8ºC (em subida com vento de leste, é das temperaturas mais altas registadas dos último anos)
Elvas 37,5ºC
Lisboa 29,1ºC
Viana do Alentejo 34,3ºC
Fóia +/- 28ºC
Sagres 29,5ºC


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 18:23)

Cabo Carvoeiro com 31,5ºC, um valor espantoso.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 18:33)

David sf disse:


> Cabo Carvoeiro com 31,5ºC, um valor espantoso.



É muito alto e não é normal mas ainda em 2009 teve uma máxima de 32,5ºC.


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

David sf disse:


> Cabo Carvoeiro com 31,5ºC, um valor espantoso.



E eu que tive quase para arriscar uns 30 por lá, mas depois tive medo!


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

rozzo disse:


> E eu que tive quase para arriscar uns 30 por lá, mas depois tive medo!



Eu também tive medo, mas arrisquei na mesma. E fiz bem, foi das poucas coisas que hoje correu bem. Ontem pensava que me ia tramar no litoral, e que tinha estado bem a arriscar no interior, mas aconteceu o contrário.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2011 às 20:37)

Algumas máximas provisórias até às 18z baseadas nas synop e site de amadoras

Melgaço: 34,2 (amadora)
Porto: 33,5 (synop)
Cabo Carvoeiro: 31,7 (synop)
Elvas: 37,5 (amadora)
Lisboa: 30,0 (synop)
Sagres: 31,2 (synop)


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 20:54)

Eu acho que estas apostas correm o risco de se tornar num daqueles concursos da Red Bull. Precipitação nem vê-la! Qual de nós ficou mais longe da realidade...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2011 às 21:20)

Eu tenho grandes desastres. Cabo Carvoeiro, Sagres, Viana do Alentejo, Lisboa, erros de 4ºc ou mesmo mais. Noutras (poucas) estive bem ou tive sorte. 
Mas a "olhometro" o melhor de hoje deve andar com erro na ordem dos 2,5ºc em média por estação, a confirmar-se não me parece mal dadas as circunstâncias.


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 21:53)

Para mim Lisboa e Viana do Alentejo foram um desastre, esta última agravada por ter falhado a precipitação (ainda posso acertar, basta 0,1 mm). Pampilhosa da Serra também correu mal, mas aí parece que foi geral. As restantes não correram nada mal, no Cabo Carvoeiro e em Sagres fui o que apostei mais alto e ganhei bastante com isso.

Em média vai dar 2,0ºC por estação, já com bonificações associadas à precipitação e penalização de 2%.

Agora começo a torcer para que as estações do litoral comecem a descer a bom ritmo, que eu não quero "lixar" a aposta de amanhã logo à meia noite.


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2011 às 21:55)

David sf disse:


> Agora começo a torcer para que as estações do litoral comecem a descer a bom ritmo, que eu não quero "lixar" a aposta de amanhã logo à meia noite.



Pois é, que uma pessoa nem pensou muito nisso ao fazer as apostas, de ainda haverem máximas altas às 00h..


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

Pelo menos Sagres e Fóia já desceram bem, a máxima não deve ser atingida à meia-noite... acho que isso, a acontecer, só no Cabo Carvoeiro, que ainda está com mais de 26ºC.

Realmente, e como já estava à espera, este concurso correu-me bem pior que o último... Cabo Carvoeiro, Porto e Lisboa foram um desastre. Viana e Pampilhosa também, mas já foi algo mais geral. No total, devo ter um erro médio à volta de 2,5ºC, sem bonificações.

A precipitação realmente foi um pouco aquém daquilo que se chegou a prever. Embora em Aljezur, bem perto de Sagres e Fóia até tenha chovido durante quase toda a tarde, mas apenas uns 10 minutos de chuva moderada/forte, com o resto a resumir-se a pingas grossas que até secavam rapidamente.

Vamos ver como corre amanhã...


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 22:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pelo menos Sagres e Fóia já desceram bem, a máxima não deve ser atingida à meia-noite... acho que isso, a acontecer, só no Cabo Carvoeiro, que ainda está com mais de 26ºC.
> 
> Realmente, e como já estava à espera, este concurso correu-me bem pior que o último... Cabo Carvoeiro, Porto e Lisboa foram um desastre. Viana e Pampilhosa também, mas já foi algo mais geral. No total, devo ter um erro médio à volta de 2,5ºC, sem bonificações.
> 
> ...



Não sei se já foste molhar os pés... mas não notas a água anormalmente quente? Eu estive aí na segunda-feira e achei a água tão quente como a da praia de faro.


----------



## David sf (20 Ago 2011 às 22:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pelo menos Sagres e Fóia já desceram bem, a máxima não deve ser atingida à meia-noite... acho que isso, a acontecer, só no Cabo Carvoeiro, que ainda está com mais de 26ºC.



Voltou aos 20ºC às 22:00, se não houver nenhuma mudança inusitada do sentido do vento vai voltar tudo à normalidade.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

David sf disse:


> Voltou aos 20ºC às 22:00, se não houver nenhuma mudança inusitada do sentido do vento vai voltar tudo à normalidade.



  Que descida brutal, de 31 para 20ºC em apenas 2 horas! Realmente uma mudança de direcção do vento faz milagres nestes cabos bem dentro do mar...


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Ago 2011 às 00:04)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se já foste molhar os pés... mas não notas a água anormalmente quente? Eu estive aí na segunda-feira e achei a água tão quente como a da praia de faro.



Tenho estado na praia, sim... não particularmente na Amoreira (foto), mas tenho achado a água normal a ligeiramente fria. A bóia de Sines tem registado 17ºC a 18ºC, bem diferente dos 23/34ºC de Faro... 

Em Julho então, a água esteve mesmo gelada, e em Sines andou a registar 15/16ºC  Agora está um pouco melhor, nitidamente, mas mesmo assim é estranho teres sentido a água tão quente. Talvez a temperatura do ar, bem mais fresca que Faro, tenha dado essa sensação (menor choque térmico)...


----------



## David sf (21 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

Porto começa o dia de domingo com 25,0ºC.

As restantes do litoral rondam os 20ºC.


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 01:53)

David sf disse:


> Porto começa o dia de domingo com 25,0ºC.
> 
> As restantes do litoral rondam os 20ºC.



Com o vento de Este, a temperatura subiu para os *27.6ºC* às 01h.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 10:13)

Os extremos de sábado são estes, Cabo Carvoeiro afinal ainda foi aos 33,4ºc e não os 31.7 que vem na synop. Outras estações tiveram também alguns picos instantâneos bem acima das horárias.






Mas uma das estações, MeteoMelgaco.com deixou de transmitir a partir das 17:57 de ontem, durante o dia vou tentar entrar em contacto com o Minho a ver o que se passa para se decidir o que se faz a esta estação. Conforme o problema que possa ter ocorrido decide-se a inclusão ou a exclusão da mesma.


Com estes dados provisórios e incluindo provisoriamente Melgaço, os 25 melhores do *1º round de sábado* seriam estes:








Já agora, os que mais acertaram na precipitação de sábado:


----------



## David sf (21 Ago 2011 às 13:22)

E continua o boicote, hoje o site do IM está inacessível.


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2011 às 14:50)

David sf disse:


> E continua o boicote, hoje o site do IM está inacessível.



O que terá acontecido ao site do IM? Para nosso bem é bom que volte ao activo


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 16:49)

Já há site do IM, mas não há dados desde as 8utc.
O Meteomelgaco.com está 100% operacional, os extremos indicados ontem estão correctos.

Hoje em Melgaço a máxima *até ao momento* é de 29.8°C e em Elvas é de 30,4°C


----------



## David sf (21 Ago 2011 às 17:17)

Vince disse:


> Já há site do IM, mas não há dados desde as 8utc.
> O Meteomelgaco.com está 100% operacional, os extremos indicados ontem estão correctos.
> 
> Hoje em Melgaço a máxima *até ao momento* é de 29.8°C e em Elvas é de 30,4°C



Essas já não se devem alterar.

Quanto ao site do IM, não sei se quando voltar a estar OK recuperam os dados ou se estão todos perdidos. Também os synops não estão actualizados desde as 9 da manhã.

Já nem vale a pena comentar os falhanços informáticos do IM, vamos lá esperar para ver o que se passou desta vez.


----------



## meteo (21 Ago 2011 às 17:36)

Para ontem apostei em 2 surpresas,Elvas e Lisboa.Lisboa correu bem,apostei 30,0ºC,e a máxima foi de 30,1ºC...Agora Elvas é que correu muito mal,e tive mais de 6ºC de diferença.Ai é que foi o desastre total,numa estação que era quase certo que tivesse bastante calor e só apostei nos 31,4ºC...
Ontem estive no Cabo da Roca ás 16:00 com 30ºC e uma lestada fortissima,vi logo que podiamos ter muito calor em Sagres e Cabo Carvoeiro. Também falhei por defeito nesses 2.
Hoje vou falhar quase tudo,na Quinta pensava que hoje ia arrefecer bem depois da chuva.Mas está um dia quente ainda.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

Já há dados do IM


----------



## David sf (21 Ago 2011 às 19:27)

Exceptuando as EM amadoras (máximas já referidas pelo Vince) e Lisboa (cerca de 25,2ºC), a situação é a seguinte:

- Foia e Viana do Alentejo ainda estão off;

- As restantes não têm dados entre as 10 e as 14, exactamente à hora em que se devem ter atingido as máximas em grande parte delas. Só no Porto se pode afirmar, com relativa segurança, que a máxima ocorreu à 1 da manhã.

O que é que se faz agora?


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Ago 2011 às 20:17)

Joga-se o dia de ontem + as estações operaçionais..


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Ago 2011 às 10:12)

O IM disponibilizou as máximas de todas as EMA, apenas as RUEMA não têm dados. Assim, temos 10 temperaturas para Domingo, o que até nem é muito mau...

À primeira vista, parece que o vencedor vai ser ou o Veterano, o Rozzo ou o Stormy, com favoritismo para os 2 primeiros. O Veterano ganhou claramente a ronda de Domingo, pelo menos dentro dos primeiros classificados de Sábado, em grande destaque, me parece. Parabéns


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 11:07)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O IM disponibilizou as máximas de todas as EMA, apenas as RUEMA não têm dados. Assim, temos 10 temperaturas para Domingo, o que até nem é muito mau...




Jorge, tempos estado a analisar os extremos, e achamos que alguns podem não estar bem, talvez tenha havido omissão de algumas horas. Estamos a ver caso a caso.
Na precipitação vem erros, muitas tem zero nos extremos e choveu bem, mas já percebi que podemos ir lá pelos gráficos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2011 às 11:51)

A Fóia não tem dados de ontem, hoje já tem. 

Logo, a Fóia no domingo está fora. 

Vince, em relação à Fóia, os dados da Fóia no sábado contam para a aposta ou visto que ontem não teve dados fica de fora da aposta.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 12:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vince, em relação à Fóia, os dados da Fóia no sábado contam para a aposta ou visto que ontem não teve dados fica de fora da aposta.



É Foia e Viana do Alentejo, mas contam os de sábado sim, tenho é que alterar umas coisas e leva um pouco mais de tempo. Logo que for possível publicarei uma análise das estações e depois apuro os resultados mas apenas logo à noite porque Meteomelgaco.com também teve um problema com o temporal, a máxima temos mas a precipitação ocorreu depois da falha no site e só logo à noite poderemos saber quanto acumulou, pelo que o apuramento fica adiado para a noite.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 12:52)

*Cabeceiras de Baixo 30,5ºc | >10mm*
Deve estar bem, mas ...














*Porto: 27,9ºc  | >=0<5mm ???*
Era uma das maiores dúvidas, mas deve estar bem. Há uma METAR das 00z com 28ºc (as METAR são arredondadas sem casa decimal) e a METAR mais quente depois dessa foi às 10:00utc, 27ºc, a temperatura depois desceu.
Também não sei estimar bem a precipitação pelo gráfico, se está <5mm ou >5mm













*Figueira de Castelo Rogdrigo: 27,2ºc |  > 10mm *
Parece ok













*Pampilhosa da Serra: 27,2ºc  | >=5<10mm *
Parece ok













*Alvega: 31,7ºc  |  0mm*
Parece ok













*Cabo Carvoeiro: 23,8ºc  |  0mm*
Parece ok














*Lisboa Gago Coutinho: 26,0ºc  |  0mm*
Parece ok













*Viana do Alentejo*
Sem dados desde as 9z -  Domingo excluído 


*Foia*
Sem dados desde as 9z -  Domingo excluído




*Sagres: 24,9ºc  |  0mm*
Parece ok


----------



## David sf (22 Ago 2011 às 13:05)

Vince disse:


> (...)



A temperatura de Cabeceiras de Basto é muito difícil afirmar com certeza, mas é melhor assumir-se como 30,5ºC e ver se os resultados são diferentes caso se assumam valores superiores.

De resto concordo com a análise.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 13:11)

David sf disse:


> De resto concordo com a análise.



E da precipitação no Porto, o que acham ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2011 às 13:12)

Em termos de precipitação meti bastante água.  Mesmo ao nível das temperaturas está ali com cada desvio. 

Vince, quanto ao Porto, fazendo as contas por alto e olhando ao gráfico dá-me cerca de 3.5 mm aproximadamente, na minha opinião é que seja inferior a 5 mm. Tem precipitação umas 6 horas só existe uma hora que ultrapassa 1 mm, as outras é sempre inferior a 1 mm e 3 horas foi inferior a 0.5 mm.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 13:17)

Vince disse:


> E da precipitação no Porto, o que acham ?



Entretanto vi que nas Synop do Ogimet que o Porto tem 3,9mm. Problema resolvido. Ou não, pois a máxima não coincide com a do IM  27,9 vs. 27, 6. Mas pronto, é melhor assumir esse valor na precipitação


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2011 às 13:19)

Vince disse:


> E da precipitação no Porto, o que acham ?



Acumulou 3,5mm pelas minhas contas, pelo menos a partir da altura em que houve dados.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 13:21)

N_Fig disse:


> pelo menos a partir da altura em que houve dados.



Acabámos por ter sorte pois parece-me que só começou a chover depois da falha. Quanto a isso a única dúvida com que fiquei foi em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2011 às 13:36)

Para mais justiça, acho que esta aposta devia ser cancelada.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2011 às 13:40)

João Soares disse:


> Para mais justiça, acho que esta aposta devia ser cancelada.



Está a falar do quê? Da aposta toda ou de algo em particular?


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2011 às 13:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Está a falar do quê? Da aposta toda ou de algo em particular?



Seria mais justo anular a aposta de Domingo, pelo menos. Entre os intervalos das 9h às 13h, alguma das estações poderá ter registado aí a sua máxima, e nem aparece nos gráficos. Com tantos erros que tem havido, mais vale fazer isso do que prejudicar membros.


----------



## David sf (22 Ago 2011 às 13:50)

Vince disse:


> Acabámos por ter sorte pois parece-me que só começou a chover depois da falha. Quanto a isso a única dúvida com que fiquei foi em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.



Mas FC Rodrigo só numa hora entrou no intervalo D.



> Seria mais justo anular a aposta de Domingo, pelo menos. Entre os intervalos das 9h às 13h, alguma das estações poderá ter registado aí a sua máxima, e nem aparece nos gráficos. Com tantos erros que tem havido, mais vale fazer isso do que prejudicar membros.



Mas se o fizéssemos eram prejudicados os que estiveram melhor no domingo. O mesmo se só considerássemos Melgaço, Elvas e Lisboa, que são as únicas com dados completos. E estou a escrever contra mim mesmo, que ficaria mais bem posicionado com esta solução.

Atenção que Melgaço não actualiza desde as 21:00, nas temperaturas é irrelevante mas pode não o ser na precipitação.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 13:57)

Feita a análise com calma, penso que dúvidas a haver são residuais e seria muito mais injusto cancelar tudo. Quais são as que duvidas João ? É mais justo discutirmos caso a caso com argumentos e decidir, em vez de cancelar tudo.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 14:05)

David sf disse:


> Mas FC Rodrigo só numa hora entrou no intervalo D.



Exacto, portanto a dúvida é irrelevante neste caso. No meio do caos, acabámos por ter sorte numa serie de coincidências.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 15:17)

Vamos lá a ver uma coisa. Nada nos indica que os extremos no site do IM possam estar errados. Levantou-se a dúvida e feita uma análise, também não apareceu nenhuma prova de que demonstrasse que estão errados.

O que falhou ontem não foram as estações (com excepção de duas aparentemente), a falha foi qualquer coisa no IM. 

Os extremos pelo menos nas estações meteorológicas amadoras são guardadas à parte. Se há uma falha por exemplo de comunicações entre a estação e um site, o site não mostra dados durante a falha mas a estação essa guarda sempre os extremos desse dia, pelo que essa informação pós falha de comunicação não se perdeu. Só se perde se for a própria estação a falhar e não medir dados. E tenho a certeza que estações profissionais ainda são mais exigentes nesses aspecto. Agora obviamente também não sei como o IM faz as coisas....

Eu quando comecei a fazer a análise foi para procurar um indício de que os extremos poderiam estar errados, uma prova, poderia ser por exemplo uma METAR do aeroporto do Porto durante a falha que estava mais alta que o extremo do IM. Mas não encontrei essa prova, a única que me deixou com algumas dúvidas foi o gráfico de Cabeceiras de Baixo e o facto de não aparecer a precipitação acumulada nos extremos também é um pouco intrigante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2011 às 18:03)

Vince disse:


> Vamos lá a ver uma coisa. Nada nos indica que os extremos no site do IM possam estar errados. Levantou-se a dúvida e feita uma análise, também não apareceu nenhuma prova de que demonstrasse que estão errados.
> 
> O que falhou ontem não foram as estações (com excepção de duas aparentemente), a falha foi qualquer coisa no IM.
> 
> ...



Vince mas na página do IM aparece no resumo de ontem a precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 18:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vince mas na página do IM aparece no resumo de ontem a precipitação acumulada.



Aparece agora nessa e em Figueira CR, nas não aparecia esta manhã. 
No Porto e Pampilhosa da Serra por exemplo ainda estão apenas traços. 











Pode querer dizer que estão a regularizar a situação, mais um sinal de que estará tudo bem com os extremos da temperatura.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Ago 2011 às 20:34)

Duvido que o IM colocasse os extremos sem ter a certeza... se não houvesse certezas, mais valia não publicarem, digo eu.

Sou a favor de se usar aquilo que se sabe de Domingo. A mim, particularmente, não favorece nem desfavorece, ficarei mais ou menos na mesma posição. Mas uma vez que não parece haver grandes dúvidas nas máximas, e temos algumas estações com dados d precipitação, usa-se aquilo que se tem. Houve pessoas que tiveram um bom desempenho no Domingo e ficariam bastante prejudicadas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2011 às 21:03)

A EM do aeroporto do Porto está registada no WU, não será a mesma? Se sim, não se poderá usar os dados lá registados (0.9mm)? Link


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 23:45)

Os dados para Domingo são estes:

Melgaço	29,8	B
Cabeceiras de Basto	30,5	D
Porto	27,9	B
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo	27,2	D
Pampilhosa da Serra	27,2	C
Alvega	31,7	A
Cabo Carvoeiro	23,8	A
Elvas	30,4	B
Lisboa	26,0	A
Sagres	24,9	A



Não vai ser possível saber a precipitação de Melgaço para já, o modem parece ter avariado com a trovoada e não se consegue resolver o problema remotamente, vou assumir o intervalo B pois sabe-se que choveu mas não quanto, o valor da precipitação desta estação de qualquer forma não põe em causa os primeiros lugares da aposta do fim de semana, apenas algumas variações a partir do 5 ou 6º lugar, quando eu tiver essa informação será tudo devidamente rectificado se for o caso. 


Antes dos resultados finais da aposta do fim de semana, fica aqui o *resultado parcial de Domingo:
*
(os 25 primeiros)


----------



## Geiras (23 Ago 2011 às 00:13)

Se isto fosse a dinheiro, quanto é que eu já devia


----------



## N_Fig (23 Ago 2011 às 00:20)

Da outra vez perdi não sei quanto tempo a preparar a aposta e fiquei perto dos últimos lugares. Desta vez, olhei para o que o pessoal andava a prever, meti os meus valores assim meio ao calhas, e fiquei ontem em 14º e hoje em 9º.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 00:28)

*And the winner is ... stormy * Parabéns

(25 primeiros)





Obrigado a todos que participaram.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Ago 2011 às 00:33)

Parabéns ao *stormy* pela vitória de sábado e na geral. Parabéns também ao *miguel* pela vitória ontem.


----------



## David sf (23 Ago 2011 às 00:35)

Se isto fosse ciclismo eu teria a camisola verde, 3, 6 e 5. Mas exceptuando a primeira vez, sempre bastante longe do vencedor.

Pela terceira vez em três, os resultados de domingo são melhores que os de sábado. O que não é muito normal.
Pela terceira vez em três, tenho pior resultado relativamente aos restantes no domingo que no sábado.

Interessante também que no domingo ficou quase toda a gente empatada, não fez muita diferença, a classificação final é quase igual à de sábado.

Parabéns a todos, e em particular ao Stormy.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2011 às 00:48)

Parabéns ao *Stormy*, por ter ganho a aposta  e ao *rozzo* e ao *Jorge scp* porque à semelhança da anterior aposta ficaram no pódio

Eu fiquei num agradável *9º*lugar não está mau, na anterior aposta tinha ficado em *10º*


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Ago 2011 às 01:27)

Parabéns para o Stormy, a justificar ser um dos melhores foristas na análise dos modelos 

Eu esperava ficar entre o 4º e o 5º lugar, fiquei com o bronze, melhor ainda! 

Parabéns também ao vice-campeão Rozzo, que tem estado muito bem nestas apostas. E também a todos por participarem e terem perdido um pouco do seu tempo!

Acho que de concurso a concurso se vão melhorando alguns aspectos e tornando-os mais interessantes. Acho o modelo da precipitação bastante acertado, é para repetir caso se justifique!


----------



## Costa (23 Ago 2011 às 09:53)

Parabéns ao stormy pela vitória e ao rozzo e ao Jorge_scp pela repetição do pódio 

Infelizmente já não fui a tempo de participar, fica para a próxima.


----------



## F_R (23 Ago 2011 às 10:00)

até nem me correu mal

Parabéns aos vencedores


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 11:01)

F_R disse:


> até nem me correu mal



Não, apesar de tudo.
O número de estações sem extremos de Domingo era bastante elevado, o que coloca em causa a continuação deste passatempo. Esperemos que o IM saia desta maré de azar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2011 às 12:11)

Parabéns ao Stormy.  Stormy eu bem te disse que as temperaturas estavam boas, nem precisavas de ter ficado assustado, com o meu post quando disse que muitos estavam a menosprezar Sagres e a Fóia com vento de leste. 

Eu confesso, quando vi a mensagem privada do Stormy e fui ver os valores dele, pensei cá para mim, este é que vai ganhar. 

Ao menos, fiquei em 20º bem melhor que na última vez que foi o desastre total, depois de um Sábado animador tinha que vir um domingo desastroso.  

Vince, até poderíamos inovar nas apostas, dá trabalho mas seria ainda mais aliciante. Na próxima oportunidade de apostarmos, em vez de colocarmos um post com as temperaturas e onde podemos ver as temperaturas dos outros membros. Que tal, ser enviado através de mensagem privada para um moderador. Ainda seria mais interessante, porque não tinhamos a opinião de mais ninguém. Agora o rozzo e o Jorge_scp estão na lista dos melhores, logo muitos vão querer ir atrás dos dois, eu não me importava de ir.


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2011 às 12:50)

Nada mal, um 3º, agora 2º, agora será que consigo 1º? 
Difícil! 
Apenas com pena de ter tido medo e não ter arriscado mais no Cabo Carvoeiro, e arriscado menos em Lisboa, palpites que ponderei mas que por alguma cautela resolvi moderar... Eheheh

Parabéns ao stormy!


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 13:12)

rozzo disse:


> Nada mal, um 3º, agora 2º, agora será que consigo 1º?
> Difícil!



Há pouco reparei que se não te tivesses atrasado naqueles 12 minutos pré-penalização nesta altura estaríamos aqui no fórum a viver um espectacular drama no escrutínio. 

Seria o valor definitivo da precipitação em Melgaço (logo já saberemos) que decidiria o 1º lugar. Sem essa penalização se em Melgaço for mesmo B o stormy venceria à tangente por 0,02ºC  se Melgaço tiver C, vencerias tu por 0,01ºC  mas se for D já vencerias com uma margem melhor. 

Teria sido bonito acompanhar tal suspense, mais dramático do que as eleições entre Bush e Al Gore em 2000 

Mas aqueles 2% de penalização do teu pequeno atraso deram a vitória ao stormy. De qualquer forma podes considerar-te praticamente um vencedor também, estiveste muito bem.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2011 às 14:59)

Parabéns ao *Stormy*! 

Tenho descido de uma forma bruta. Já tive nos primeiros, no meio, e agora no fim


----------



## rozzo (23 Ago 2011 às 15:13)

Vince disse:


> Não, apesar de tudo.
> O número de estações sem extremos de Domingo era bastante elevado, o que coloca em causa a continuação deste passatempo. Esperemos que o IM saia desta maré de azar.



Bom, falhas hão de sempre haver, e 100% de disponibilidade dos dados que precisamos será sempre difícil.

Mas também penso que concursos já depois da época em que muitas pessoas estão de férias, terão menos riscos, pois alguns destes problemas, em "época normal" são certamente resolvidos muito mais depressa.

Penso que apesar das limitações correu tudo razoavelmente bem. Acredito que seja é complicado gerir tudo por parte dos organizadores.. Daí também ser descabido fazer isto muito frequentemente, apenas ocasional e espaçado como tem sido.

E claro, agradecer a paciência e dedicação dos "juízes"!


----------



## actioman (23 Ago 2011 às 16:24)

Antes de mais os meus parabéns aos vencedores. Boas análises e bons "analistas" do tempo que fará! 
Sigo-vos com as vossas previsões e excelentes análises, com maior interesse e credibilidade que a qualquer serviço de previsão oficial! 

Agradeço também ao Veterano por se ter lembrado da minha estação amadora! Eu não participei em grande parte por ter a estação a "concurso", sei que não havia indicações que me o proibissem, mas assim acho mais correcto e imparcial.
Só devido a estas apostas tive um visível aumento de visitas e mentir-vos-ia se isso por si só não fosse motivo de grande alegria regozijo para mim! 

Obrigado MeteoPT!


----------



## Veterano (23 Ago 2011 às 16:59)

actioman disse:


> Agradeço também ao Veterano por se ter lembrado da minha estação amadora!



  Já que tive hipóteses de, como suplente, escolher uma estação, tentei dar preferência a um dos mais interventivos (leia-se no bom sentido) membros.

  Aproveito para felicitar os vencedores, apesar de que para mim quem participou já está a ganhar.

  E claro, uma palavra de reconhecimento aos administradores/moderadores, especialmente ao grande Vince. Óptimo trabalho.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 22:08)

O Minho já conseguiu os dados de precipitação de Melgaço no Domingo, foram 11.76 mm (intervalo D), como tinha referido, não teria impacto nos primeiros lugares, na verdade só alterou a partir do 10º, fica aqui a tabela final do apuramento dos 25 primeiros:


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2011 às 23:19)

Vince disse:


> *And the winner is ... stormy * Parabéns



Sem dúvida, muitos parabéns


----------



## manchester (24 Ago 2011 às 17:50)

Parabens Stormy


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2011 às 23:32)

Parabéns *Stormy* e restantes participantes

É muito bom este tipo de desafios e parabéns também à "comissão organizadora" deste evento.


18º lugar...não contava. Participei um bocado à pressa e sem consultar os modelos meteorológicos mais recentes à data (de participação). confiei no meu _instinto_ e nas previsões descritivas do IM.
Não fui muito científico... mas espero da próxima dedicar-me um pouco a isto, até para saber se tenho ou não aumentado os meus conhecimentos por fazer parte deste fórum maravilhoso.


----------

